# Are these the same cards as the happy home designer cards?



## erikaeliseh (Nov 2, 2016)

I just heard of the update 5 minutes ago, (SO EXCITED) and its downloading now, i have a ton of happy home designer cards, are these the same ones as used in the new update? Thanks!!!


----------



## Sheando (Nov 2, 2016)

Yep! And they will be adding a new series of 50 villagers/cards from past AC games as well.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Nov 2, 2016)

Sheando said:


> Yep! And they will be adding a new series of 50 villagers/cards from past AC games as well.



Aahh thats amazing!


----------



## Snow (Nov 3, 2016)

I haven't tried the cards yet but according to what I read, the HHD cards don't bring an RV to the new campground, but the villager will appear somewhere in your town and you can invite them to move in. Maybe they appear in the old campground?


----------



## Sheando (Nov 3, 2016)

Snow said:


> I haven't tried the cards yet but according to what I read, the HHD cards don't bring an RV to the new campground, but the villager will appear somewhere in your town and you can invite them to move in. Maybe they appear in the old campground?



Oh, yes, should have clarified that they don't appear in the new campground. They actually don't show up in the old one either; Wisp briefly transforms into the villager, you invite them, and they disappear until you see their plot the next day.


----------



## Snow (Nov 3, 2016)

Sheando said:


> Oh, yes, should have clarified that they don't appear in the new campground. They actually don't show up in the old one either; Wisp briefly transforms into the villager, you invite them, and they disappear until you see their plot the next day.



Oh! Thanks, I was trying to figure out how that happened, especially since in the direct it showed them in a house. I was worried some temporary shack would show up or something!! Ok, that sounds MUCH easier!!

Does the villager you kick out go into boxes or just vanish?


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Nov 3, 2016)

Snow said:


> Oh! Thanks, I was trying to figure out how that happened, especially since in the direct it showed them in a house. I was worried some temporary shack would show up or something!! Ok, that sounds MUCH easier!!
> 
> Does the villager you kick out go into boxes or just vanish?



they go into boxes immediately and are gone the next day. You can wifi with someone and have them come and claim these villagers, too.

So I moved in 2 amiibos to kick out 1 villager immediately, and had the person come and pick her up.


----------



## ian (Nov 3, 2016)

nice sounds like a neat feature.


----------

